# Why War With China Is Inevitable



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

1. *China is dying. *


a. *Their air is polluted* 
"China's toxic air pollution resembles nuclear winter, say scientists...Air pollution now impeding photosynthesis and potentially wreaking havoc on country's food supply, experts warn"China s toxic air pollution resembles nuclear winter say scientists Environment theguardian.com

b.  *Their water is polluted.*
 "China says more than half of its groundwater is polluted...Number of groundwater sites of poor or extremely poor quality increases to 59.6%, Chinese government says" China says more than half of its groundwater is polluted Environment theguardian.com

c. *They have cut down their timber.*
 "China’s Appetite for Wood Takes a Heavy Toll on Forests _More than half of the timber now shipped globally is destined for China. " China s Appetite for Wood Takes a Heavy Toll on Forests by William Laurance Yale Environment 360_

d. *Only a small area of China has arable land left suitable for agriculture.*
 "China eats about 20 percent of the world’s food, reasonably expected for its 1.3 billion people. But the country only has nine percent of the world’s farmland."  Why China Wants and Needs Foreign Farm Land 8211 News Watch


e. 'Their* investments in North Africa have been a complete bust,* and many have taken a substantial loss: the mines there didn't produce a faction of what they had projected.'
China Failed Mining Deals Top 45 Billion on Hanlong Bungle - Bloomberg


f. China's *population has continued to expand while its economy has continued to slow.*
 " China's leaders refuse to blink as economy slows drastically" China s leaders refuse to blink as economy slows drastically - Telegraph


g. There are *riots and social unrest *that never make it into international news.
"In 2010, China was rocked by 180,000 protests, riots and other mass incidents—more than four times the tally from a decade earlier. That figure, reported by Sun Liping, a professor at Tsinghua University, rather than official sources, doesn't tell the whole story on the turmoil in what is now the world's second-largest economy."  http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424053111903703604576587070600504108


h. Deteriorating conditions have made China a hotbed of* new, drug-resistant diseases*.
"Experts have warned of the growing risk of travelers to India, China and South East Asia bringing home E.coli infections that are immune to treatment with a normal course of antibiotic tablets." 
China India travel boosts risk of antibiotic resistant cystitis




To survive they must not only defeat the US...but take it over....inhabit it.


But take it over-* not by traditional warfare: *unrestricted, unconventional warfare. 
Anything goes: bombs in movie theatres, collapsing America's electrical grid, taking down the internet, poisoning food and water supplies, dirty bombs, chemical and biological attacks.

Planes, soldiers, tanks, ....obsolete.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>




I recognize the what you are interested in is the sheer volume of your posts......good work!

But, really...how about some substance.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 18, 2014)

As you said, China has a problem feeding it's own people so as as result they've been buying up US Food producers and farmland as well as in other countries too. (That's why people need to start growing their own food, if they can)

But that also means that China cannot destroy US food and energy producing capacity because they would be cutting their own throats.

They wouldn't nuke us either as at least 1/3 of our ICBM's are based in the Wheat Belt. So an attack there would result in even MORE starvation for them.

A fact the former Soviet Union knew only too well.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


"Top Poster" obviously doesn't mean "Best Poster" does it?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 18, 2014)

There are way too many humans inhabiting this Earth.  ​


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 18, 2014)

Then feel free to off yerself Demon Ashtara. Lead by example.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> There are way too many humans inhabiting this Earth. ​


Just the asshole ones...


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 18, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> There are way too many humans inhabiting this Earth. ​


Too many for what?  For you?  Because you need more space?


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


He's running to take a class in a foreign language....Mandarin.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> There are way too many humans inhabiting this Earth. ​




You may return to the netherworld, trog


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > There are way too many humans inhabiting this Earth.​
> ...




She's tubby????


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


Elbow room cried Danial Boone...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. *China is dying. *
> 
> 
> a. *Their air is polluted*
> ...




Lemme guess, you're heavily invested in concrete (to make bomb shelters?)

While China's a concern, the great thing about the modern age is when your country needs more than it can provide itself with, you don't have to go to war to secure it any more, you just go on the international markets and buy it. Free trade stops wars. It's not the big country that needs things we should worry about, but the micro-actors like terror groups. 

Warfare like in times past is hopefully gone forever. Asymmetric warfare is the mode today. But it's not going to be one nation's military in uniform on some empty field against another nation's military in uniform - that's gone. Now it's plainclothese irregular forces acting independently, or with support from a country waging small-scale war guerilla fashion. 

Greatest threat facing the US over the next 30 years is the US itself. As foreign enemies come into their own technologically (in 30 years our enemies will be 30 years more advanced, whereas we've basicly hit the tech ceiling and can make things smaller, but not much else) they'll have similar capabilities militarily as we do now. Satellites, drones, CBNR-weapons, etc. So we'll be facing forces with equal or nearly-equal tech as we have now. But these wont be nations with return addresses we can bully and threaten, but individuals with advanced capabilities with nothing to loose acting as they're able. 

As most realize making a crude 1950s era nuclear weapon isn't hard, the hard part is simply getting the fissionable material. MIT grad students are often tested by making such a device minus the fissionable component. And most of them can do so. I have no doubt, foreign nations like Iran that want nukes have the devices ready to receive the u-235 or plutonium. I imagine a long row of bombs and some guy with tongs in rad suits just waiting around for someone to deliver the fissionable material then walking down dropping a bit into each casing. Voila, nuclear weapons. 

But unpleasant as that will be, it's not the primary threat. Iran, China, Pakistan, and DPRK aren't going to use nuclear weapons against the US (their immediate neighbors is another matter.) Because they know we'd spot the launch the moment is was airborne, or be able to determine where the radiological material originated from ala "Sum of All Fears." What they might opt to do is use a proxy and report they "lost" one or more weapons, and the next we hear about it will be when they go off in some major city somewhere. 

As was stated well in the indy movie "Unthinkable" "if a nuke goes off on American soil, there will be no fucking Constitution." Meaning martial law will be imposed, personal liberties and rights go out the window as was seen after a relatively minor incident on Sept. 11th 2001 via the Patriot Act. And it wont be contested or reissted, but "So this is how democracy ends - to thunderous applause."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *China is dying. *
> ...





Stay tuned throughout the day.....I will add more to the thread that will obviate your complaints...

*“There are more things in Heaven and Earth, Horatio, than are dreamt of in your philosophy.”*

― William Shakespeare, _Hamlet_


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Gotta go eat more fear for brunch then come back here and throw it up in a cut-n-paste format?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




1. The so disingenuous complaint 'cut and paste' ignores the content, and attempts to obfuscate by pointing to the method of presentation.

2. Your peripheral suggestion that the seven or eight points made do not lead to the conclusion stated in the title is.....vacuous...and the product of a lazy mind.

3. Again....where is the substance??
Explain why the points are inconsequential.....if you can.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. *China is dying. *
> 
> 
> a. *Their air is polluted*
> ...


 
Sounds like a conservative utopia

Foul your air and water, use up all your resources, burn out your workforce
Then invade somewhere elase and start over


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


MoonGoon never adds any substance to the topic of a thread.

He thinks his posts are somehow funny.......but most are just idiotic.    ......


----------



## martybegan (Sep 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *China is dying. *
> ...



Funny, considering governments that consider themselves communist, socialist, or "worker's states" have the worst track record when it comes to the environment. 

The government is the producer AND the regulator. Evidently that is fine, while including private producers when it comes to regulation is somehow "bad"


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2014)

lots of lebensraum right next door in USSR.......China hasnt made any friends in its immediate neighborhood


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2014)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 
Seems like our conservatives who want to rid us of our "Nanny state" and let the free market rule


----------



## martybegan (Sep 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is a place for regulation when it comes to standardizing methods of control and efficiency. When said affects cross State lines, there is a place for the federal government to be involved in said standardizing. 

What there isn't a place for is overzealous or politically motivated regulation, designed only to control, and/or eliminate things progressives don't like.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





You know I like to make you feel at home....even when you're not in the 'home.'


Feel free to sing along.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

Because of the problems outlined in the OP, *China can be nothing less than an existential threat to the United States.*

China *cannot reverse or overcome* the preponderance of these problems!

Understand....this is not about markets, or spheres of influence, or simply to be the number one superpower....*it is about their survival*.

And never underestimate the potential threat: they are *willing and able to do whatever it takes.*


2. Here is an element that need be part of the calculation:

On January 31st,1995, President Bill Clinton authorizes a $20 billion loan to Mexico.

As the value of the peso hit an all-time low, Clinton sidestepped *Congress' rejection of an earlier $50 billion loan proposal *and exercised his executive power. Claiming that he was acting in the national interest and that national security was at stake, he authorized the Treasury Department to issue a loan through the Exchange Stabilization Fund. This was the first time the fund had been used to help stabilize a foreign currency. Clinton justified his decision by arguing that if the peso continued to fall, Mexico's economy would crash and in turn negatively impact the United States. Clinton authorizes loan to Mexico mdash History.com This Day in History mdash 1 31 1995

a. "The money will be provided as short-term loans to Mexico, and as longer-term loan guarantees.* The Treasury said Mexico had agreed to pledge oil revenues as collateral* to guarantee repayment, and that Mexico promised to pursue economic austerity, in its interest-rate and government spending policies, under the plan." Clinton Will Offer Mexico 20 Billion Loan Package - The Tech

b.  Some in Washington had even demanded that Mexico collateralize the loan by putting up the Baja Peninsula, and if the loan not be repaid, it would belong to the US. Even the oil revenue plan above was dismissed.





3. *Here is why this is important for the problem we will have with China: *Congress was opposed to the loan, arguing that it would never be repaid. (It was...with interest.) But the *complaints were based on the lack of any collateral. *



4. Who else considered lack of collateral in loans as a problem?

"..._Bloomberg _news reported, some *Chinese officials have opined that China should ask the U.S. for some economic guarantees as a prerequisite for additional purchases of U.S. securities:*

*China will ask for a guarantee* that the U.S. will support the dollar's exchange rate and make sure China's dollar-denominated assets are safe," said He [Zhicheng, an economist at Agricultural Bank of China]."
snopes.com Feds Grant China Eminent Domain





5. Although the United States has never agreed to any physical collateral, only the full faith and credit of the nation, China has demanded same in the past: 
"China, as we noted here, is happy to provide the financing to turn Africa into Disneyland - Monorails and all- but there is one catch... the *loans must be backed by gold as collateral*." 
China Demands Gold As Collateral For Zimbabwe Loans Zero Hedge


Handwriting on the wall???


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

*If China asks for collateral* beyond the full faith and credit of the United States......what will happen?

What form would said collateral take?

Gold? Oil, gas revenues? Land?


*Land?*



9. We already have a *Democrat Party that is willing to give up sovereignty*, i.e.. no border enforcement, why would they not knuckle under when the new landlord, China, shows up?

The Democrat Party will do everything in its power not to alienate any voting bloc....such as cutting entitlements.

In the end, when America cannot repay its debts, China will simply stake their claim, and take what, by then, will be legally theirs.

*China need not attack us militarily....why should they destroy their own property....*


10. Who will put up a fight....the Liberal lawyers who line up to make certain that dictates of the United Nations apply here, and now?

a. During the 1990’s, lawyers for Human Right’s Watch, and Amnesty International brought charges of serious violations of the rules of war against the US Air Force actions during the Kosovo and Yugoslavia War. The charges were brought before the UN. These American lawyers complained that the air force was too concerned about pilot safety.


b.  " The forces at work to subordinate the US Constitution to globalist interests are based and supported, largely, by major legal organizations, such as The*American Constitution Society for Law and Policy*(*ACS*), a liberallegalorganization designed to be a progressive counter the Federalist Society, as well as major law schools. In 2008, ACS published and widely disseminated a paper titled “Human Rights at Home: A Domestic Policy Blueprint of a New Administration.”
Fonte, "Sovereignty or Submission," chapter nine.


Are there any pro-America lawyers?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. *China is dying. *
> 
> 
> a. *Their air is polluted*
> ...


there's no chance

if they can't feed their people, they can't feed an army.

and you will have to put a LARGE army in America to take it over


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *China is dying. *
> ...





No, TT.....they won't.

Stay  with the thread and I'll explain.


----------



## Samson (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Indeed.

We should definitely create posts with the same substance as PoliticalChic

The People's Republic of China is the second-largest country in the world by land area[102] after Russia, and is either the third- or fourth-largest by total area, after Russia, Canada and, depending on the definition of total area, the United States.[k] China's total area is generally stated as being approximately 9,600,000 km2 (3,700,000 sq mi).[103] Specific area figures range from 9,572,900 km2 (3,696,100 sq mi) according to the _Encyclopædia Britannica_,[104] 9,596,961 km2 (3,705,407 sq mi) according to the UN Demographic Yearbook,[5] to 9,596,961 km2 (3,705,407 sq mi) according to the CIA World Factbook.[7]
China has the longest combined land border in the world, measuring 22,117 km (13,743 mi) from the mouth of the Yalu River to the Gulf of Tonkin.[7] China borders 14 nations, more than any other country except Russia, which also borders 14.[105] China extends across much of East Asia, bordering Vietnam, Laos, and Burma in Southeast Asia; India, Bhutan, Nepal and Pakistan[l] in South Asia; Afghanistan, Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan and Kazakhstan in Central Asia; and Russia, Mongolia, and North Korea in Inner Asia and Northeast Asia. Additionally, China shares maritime boundaries with South Korea, Japan, Vietnam, the Philippines and Taiwan.
*Landscape and climate*



The South China Sea coast at Hainan



Jiuzhaigou Valley in Sichuan
The territory of China lies between latitudes 18° and 54° N, and longitudes 73° and 135° E. China's landscapes vary significantly across its vast width. In the east, along the shores of the Yellow Sea and the East China Sea, there are extensive and densely populated alluvial plains, while on the edges of the Inner Mongolian plateau in the north, broad grasslands predominate. Southern China is dominated by hills and low mountain ranges, while the central-east hosts the deltas of China's two major rivers, the Yellow River and the Yangtze River. Other major rivers include the Xi, Mekong, Brahmaputra and Amur. To the west sit major mountain ranges, most notably the Himalayas. High plateaus feature among the more arid landscapes of the north, such as the Taklamakan and the Gobi Desert. The world's highest point, Mount Everest (8,848m), lies on the Sino-Nepalese border.[106] The country's lowest point, and the world's third-lowest, is the dried lake bed of Ayding Lake (−154m) in the Turpan Depression.[107]
China's climate is mainly dominated by dry seasons and wet monsoons, which lead to pronounced temperature differences between winter and summer. In the winter, northern winds coming from high-latitude areas are cold and dry; in summer, southern winds from coastal areas at lower latitudes are warm and moist.[108] The climate in China differs from region to region because of the country's highly complex topography.
A major environmental issue in China is the continued expansion of its deserts, particularly the Gobi Desert.[109][110] Although barrier tree lines planted since the 1970s have reduced the frequency of sandstorms, prolonged drought and poor agricultural practices have resulted in dust storms plaguing northern China each spring, which then spread to other parts of East Asia, including Korea and Japan. China's environmental watchdog, Sepa, stated in 2007 that China is losing a million acres (4,000 km²) per year to desertification.[111] Water quality, erosion, and pollution control have become important issues in China's relations with other countries. Melting glaciers in the Himalayas could potentially lead to water shortages for hundreds of millions of people.[11


----------



## Samson (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Please, allow me:

In recent decades, China has suffered from severe environmental deterioration and pollution.[127][128] While regulations such as the 1979 Environmental Protection Law are fairly stringent, they are poorly enforced, as they are frequently disregarded by local communities and government officials in favour of rapid economic development.[129] Urban air pollution is a severe health issue in the country; the World Bank estimated in 2013 that 16 of the world's 20 most-polluted cities are located in China.[130] China is the world's largest carbon dioxide emitter.[131] The country also has water problems. Roughly 298 million Chinese in rural areas do not have access to safe drinking water,[132] and 40% of China's rivers had been polluted by industrial and agricultural waste by late 2011.[133] This crisis is compounded by increasingly severe water shortages, particularly in the north-east of the country.[134][135]
However, China is the world's leading investor in renewable energy commercialization, with $52 billion invested in 2011 alone;[136][137][138] it is a major manufacturer of renewable energy technologies and invests heavily in local-scale renewable energy projects.[139][140] By 2009, over 17% of China's energy was derived from renewable sources – most notably hydroelectric power plants, of which China has a total installed capacity of 197 GW.[141] In 2011, the Chinese government announced plans to invest four trillion yuan (US$618.55 billion) in water infrastructure and desalination projects over a ten-year period, and to complete construction of a flood prevention and anti-drought system by 2020.[134][142] In 2013, China began a five-year, US$277-billion effort to reduce air pollution, particularly in the north of the country.[143]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

Samson said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...







11.  "General*Chi Haotian *is ageneralof thePeople's Liberation Army." Chi Haotian - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

a. "The following is the actual text of a speech delivered in December, 2005 by Comrade Chi Haotian the Vice-Chairman of China's Military Commission to top officers and generals. Keep in mind that China has for many years advocated deceitful and covert warfare against its enemies....  It is historical destiny that China and United States will come into unavoidable confrontation on a narrow path and fight....We still need America. Therefore, we must do everything we can to promote our relationship with America, learn from ... *Only by using non-destructive weapons that can kill many people will we be able to reserve America for ourselves.... *It is indeed brutal to kill one or two hundred million Americans. But that is the only path that will secure a Chinese century,..." Speech by Comrade Chi Haotian Vice-Chairman of China s Military Commission


Exactly as I stated.

12.  *"The wars of the future* will require what most soldiers find themselves unprepared to do: to win the unconventional wars and the battles off the battlefield. From this point of view even Generals Powell, Schwarzkopf and Shalikashvili are not "modern" but rather traditional military men. There is a big gap between the conventional and the modern. A gap that can be bridged, but only by deep thinkers. What soldiers need to do now is to be military Machiavellis." PLA Senior Colonels on Strategy and Geopolitics Unrestricted Warfare Part IV

He is referring to unrestricted and unconventional warfare.


13. China-watchers have noted that it has plotted a deliberate course in which it joins *economic growth to military power*: the average growth of about 9% over the last 20 years has led to a 10-fold increase in per capita GDP and a 21-fold increase in purchasing power for military expenditure. *The Chinese are moving toward a full-spectrum military capable of projecting power around the world.*


a.  “The Pentagon views China as the country most likely, at some point down the road, to acquire the capacity to challenge the U.S. military on a global scale.”
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124001124687130799.html

b. “This week, Adm. Wu Shengli, the top officer in China's navy -- officially known as the People's Liberation Army Navy -- said the service would move faster to modernize its arsenal and build larger and more capable warships "to boost the ability to fight in regional sea wars" using high-tech weaponry. In an interview with China's official Xinhua news agency ahead of the navy's 60th anniversary next week, he also said the navy would improve its ability to operate on the high seas…According to the Chinese government, the country's defense budget for 2008 was $60 billion, up nearly 18% from a year earlier. *The Pentagon believes China's official figures substantially underestimate actual defense spending.* It estimates that China spent $105 billion to $150 billion on military-related expenses last year,..” Ibid.



You'd have to be a fool not to be able to read these tea leaves.

Are you a fool?


----------



## Samson (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Let me teach you something

The history of China goes back to the ancient civilization – one of the world's earliest – that flourished in the fertile basin of the Yellow River in the North China Plain. For millennia, China's political system was based on hereditary monarchies, known as dynasties, beginning with the semi-mythological Xia of the Yellow River basin (c. 2000 BCE). Since 221 BCE, when the Qin Dynasty first conquered several states to form a Chinese empire, the country has expanded, fractured and been reformed numerous times. The Republic of China (ROC) overthrew the last dynasty in 1911, and ruled the Chinese mainland until 1949. After the defeat of the Empire of Japan in World War II, the Communist Party defeated the nationalist Kuomintang in mainland China and established the People's Republic of China in Beijing on 1 October 1949, while the Kuomintang relocated the ROC government to its present capital of Taipei.
China had the largest and most complex economy in the world for most of the past two thousand years, during which it as seen cycles of prosperity and decline.[18][19] Since the introduction of economic reforms in 1978, China has become one of the world's fastest-growing major economies. As of 2013, it is the world's second-largest economy by both nominal total GDP and purchasing power parity (PPP), and is also the world's largest exporter and importer of goods.[20] China is a recognized nuclear weapons state and has the world's largest standing army, with the second-largest defence budget.[21] The PRC has been a United Nations member since 1971, when it replaced the ROC as a permanent member of the U.N. Security Council. China is also a member of numerous formal and informal multilateral organizations, including the WTO, APEC, BRICS, the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, the BCIM and the G-20. China is a regional power within Asia and has been characterized as a potential superpower by a number of commentators.[22][23]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

Samson said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...





"Let me teach you something."

An impossibility.

You've been wrong in every disagreement we've had.

I actually reduced you to a feeble attempt at humor....posting some salamander or other.

Actually....your feeble humor is of a higher level than your posts.


But....you did answer the question I asked earlier: you are a fool.



Now, go back and re-read my several posts......they are true and accurate....and may very well be a peek at a not so pleasant future.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Top Poster" obviously doesn't mean "Best Poster" does it?



Butt Boi is about quantity, not quality.


----------



## Samson (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> I actually reduced you to a feeble attempt at humor....posting some salamander or other..



This is not a salamander.






I would hope you would recognize at least one of your 3000 brothers and sisters.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2014)

Samson said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I actually reduced you to a feeble attempt at humor....posting some salamander or other..
> ...




Great!


This is what you should stick to.....putting picture on the bulletin board.

Cogent posts.....not so much.


----------



## Samson (Sep 18, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Cogent Posts? You're the expert, huh?

Here you go, perhaps you're capable of leaning something;

Mao encouraged population growth, and under his leadership the Chinese population almost doubled from around 550 million to over 900 million.[79] However, Mao's Great Leap Forward, a large-scale economic and social reform project, resulted in an estimated 45 million deaths between 1958 and 1961, mostly from starvation.[80] Between 1 and 2 million landlords were executed as "counterrevolutionaries."[81] In 1966, Mao and his allies launched the Cultural Revolution, sparking a period of political recrimination and social upheaval which lasted until Mao's death in 1976. In October 1971, the PRC replaced the Republic of China in the United Nations, and took its seat as a permanent member of the Security Council.[82]
After Mao's death in 1976 and the arrest of the faction known as the Gang of Four, who were blamed for the excesses of the Cultural Revolution, Deng Xiaoping took power and led the country to significant economic reforms. The Communist Party subsequently loosened governmental control over citizens' personal lives and the communes were disbanded in favour of private land leases. This turn of events marked China's transition from a planned economy to a mixed economy with an increasingly open market environment.[83] China adopted its current constitution on 4 December 1982. In 1989, the violent suppression of student protests in Tiananmen Square brought condemnation and sanctions against the Chinese government from various countries.[84]



Shanghai skyline
Jiang Zemin, Li Peng and Zhu Rongji led the nation in the 1990s. Under their administration, China's economic performance pulled an estimated 150 million peasants out of poverty and sustained an average annual gross domestic product growth rate of 11.2%.[85][86] The country formally joined the World Trade Organization in 2001, and maintained its high rate of economic growth under Hu Jintao and Wen Jiabao's leadership in the 2000s. However, rapid growth also severely impacted the country's resources and environment,[87][88] and caused major social displacement.[89][90] Living standards continued to improve rapidly despite the late-2000s recession, but centralized political control remained tight.[91]
Preparations for a decadal Communist Party leadership change in 2012 were marked by factional disputes and political scandals.[92] During China's 18th National Communist Party Congress in November 2012, Hu Jintao was replaced as General Secretary of the Communist Party by Xi Jinping.[93][94] Under Xi, the Chinese government began large-scale efforts to reform its economy,[95][96] which has suffered from structural instabilities and slowing growth.[97][98][99][100] The Xi-Li Administration also announced major reforms to the one-child policy and prison system.[101]


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Top Poster" obviously doesn't mean "Best Poster" does it?
> ...


Such a deep stinker....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 19, 2014)

14. *War with China is, unfortunately, inevitable*.
Due to insurmountable problems with their nation, they will need to co-opt the United States.
Our weakness is not military.....it is our leaders, who will borrow from China ad infinitum....until they own us.


The Chinese are very smart....they see the handwriting on the wall before we see the wall. Sometimes *they can even make the wall invisible.*
Unrestricted warfare takes many forms....and can be invisible as well.....





The following is an aspect of the coming confrontation that has gotten no coverage in the media.
a. In every election cycle there are Left wing groups who support weak right wing candidates to make sure that a stronger rightwinger loses to their candidate.

Pretty smart, huh?


b. How about a large corporation that channels funds to one small competitor so that it can compete with, and weaken, a company that the large corporation wants to take over.....

Also smart?


c. Sam Pollock of the Montreal Canadians was pretty smart... At the 1970 draft, Pollock traded Ernie Hicke to the California Golden Seals for a swap of first round picks and  then helped seal California’s fate as the last-place team by dealing Ralph Backstrom to the Los Angeles Kings at the deadline.

So...Seals finish last....Pollock gets the first pick.

That allowed Pollock to draft Guy Lafleur first overall,

Smart?




See where this is going?
If one is smart....opponents can't see where the real threat is coming from.....




Who appears to be the biggest threat to America on the international scene?
Right,* Islamists.*
Where do you suppose they are getting much of their funding?


*Islamists weaken America, and get the blame, and the Chinese get.......Plausible deniability.*


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 19, 2014)

Good thread PC. I'm surprised. Keep it up. 

This is a good Global Topic as well as an Environmental one 

I'm guessing you stand behind our EPA like I do?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> There are way too many humans inhabiting this Earth. ​



No, there are not.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 19, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Good thread PC. I'm surprised. Keep it up.
> 
> This is a good Global Topic as well as an Environmental one
> 
> I'm guessing you stand behind our EPA like I do?




1. Thank you.

2. "I'm guessing you stand behind our EPA like (sic) I do?"
Not at all.
I'm a believer in constitutional government.

"While the officials in these agencies are generally good people, they become focused on their particular portfolio of duties, that, often, they cannot see the consequences on other parts of society. Put this together with human nature, and one can see *bullying, and misuse of power, especially when these individuals are immune to penalty, and supported by free and extensive legal representation: they have sovereign immunity in their positions.*

 There may be some point where it is considered to be* an unconstitutional delegation of legislative authority to an agency or bureau." *
James L. Buckley spoke at the Heritage Foundation, on his book “Freedom at Risk: Reflections on Politics, Liberty, and the State,”


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 19, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > There are way too many humans inhabiting this Earth.​
> ...




I saw her post.....maybe one too many.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 19, 2014)

PoliticalChic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Good thread PC. I'm surprised. Keep it up.
> ...


using that reasoning one might think that banks would police themselves as well  when, in fact, they screwed the American people but good

as to environmental protection, how do you suppose that china got the way it is?  A form of crony libertarianism when it comes to environmental protection.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2014)

Any war we had with China would be either an economic war or a cyber war


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Any war we had with China would be either an economic war or a cyber war





While you are on the right track, you are miles behind the OP and supporting posts.

Shuffle a little faster.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Any war we had with China would be either an economic war or a cyber war



We are already in the midst of a cyber war with China.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 20, 2014)

I more than half expect China to make some power plays in the East China Sea if we get deeply entangled in that cul-de-sac called the Middle East.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 20, 2014)

"1. LARRY WU-TAI CHIN

Born in Beijing, Larry Wu-Tai Chin...In 1982, after receiving a tip from a source in China, the FBI began to suspect Chin was a spy.... 1986 espionage trial, Chin maintained that he had been passing the information to China 

2. GWO-BAO MIN "TIGER TRAP" In 1981, Min was stopped at the airport prior to one of his trips to China, and FBI investigators found he was carrying an index card with detailed answers to five questions, including one pertaining to the miniaturization of nuclear weapons....In 1982, the FBI recorded a phone call Min received from Wen Ho Lee

3. PETER LEE "ROYAL TOURIST"...part of a team studying the use of lasers to trigger nuclear reactions.....a failed polygraph, were enough evidence to obtain a confession, recorded on videotape by the FBI, in which Lee admitted disclosing unauthorized information...

4.WEN HO LEE... the Chinese had stolen the design for the W88, a highly sophisticated nuclear warhead....suspicious behavior he had exhibited over the years. He had first appeared on the FBI's radar screen in 1982 during the Tiger Trap investigation, when he made a phone call to suspect Gwo-Bao Min and offered to help him find out who had leaked Min's name to investigators....evidence that Lee had moved weapons-design files to an unclassified network..."
China Spying - Four Chinese Espionage Investigations From China With Love FRONTLINE PBS


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2014)

I agree that a war with China is inevitable.  Right after they invade Taiwan we'll be in it and it won't be a cyber warfare or an economic one.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





*“China's military reforms to 'WIN A WAR' and overtake the US revealed in leaked memo*

*CHINA’s military reforms have been revealed by leaked internal documents, which indicate Beijing intends to expand its military might offshore so that the country will be allowed to “manage a crisis, contain a conflict, win a war” and overtake the United States in military strength.*

The leaked documents were published by the Central Military Commission in February for the purpose of spreading President Xi Jinping’s “thought on strengthening the armed forces”.

If the reforms go ahead, they will lead to heightened tensions with China’s neighbouring countries, including Japan, in the East and South China Seas and the US.

The documents read: “As we open up and expand our national interests beyond borders, we desperately need a comprehensive protection of our own security around the globe.”

The report adds a military expansion will allow China to “more effectively create a situation, manage a crisis, contain a conflict, win a war, defend the expansion of our country’s strategic interests in an all-round fashion and realise the goals set by the party and Chairman Xi”.

…the aim of the reforms is to surpass the American military might.

The documents were leaked as the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) navy launched two advanced warships designed for surface warfare, long-range air defence and anti-submarine operations, as the country's naval modernisation continues."
China's military reforms to 'WIN A WAR' and overtake the US revealed in leaked memo


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> ...
> *CHINA’s military reforms have been revealed by leaked internal documents, which indicate Beijing intends to expand its military might offshore so that the country will be allowed to “manage a crisis, contain a conflict, win a war” and overtake the United States in military strength.....*



An understandable long-term goal, but one that will not be realized any time soon, if ever. This was most likely for internal consumption and encouraging nationalist fervor.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...





I suspect we, Americans, are not as patient as some other cultures.....

...and.....

1. "*Unrestricted Warfare*  is a book on military strategy written in 1999 by twocolonels in the People's Liberation Army, Qiao Liang (乔良) and Wang Xiangsui (王湘穗). Its primary concern is how a nation such as China can defeat a technologically superior opponent (such as the United States) through a variety of means. Rather than focusing on direct military confrontation, this book instead examines a variety of other means.... The novels Foreign Influence and Full Black by Brad Thor are based on this book." (A major source for this post) Unrestricted Warfare - Wikipedia



2. Another asymmetrical attack is via support of those who represent a change in cultural values to those that weaken America. "'What you're seeing is how a civilization commits suicide," says Camille Paglia....  the diminished status of military service. "The entire elite class now, in finance, in politics and so on, none of them have military service—hardly anyone, there are a few. But there is no prestige attached to it anymore. That is a recipe for disaster," she says. "These people don't think in military ways, so there's this illusion out there that people are basically nice, people are basically kind, if we're just nice and benevolent to everyone they'll be nice too. They literally don't have any sense of evil or criminality." http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303997604579240022857012920


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2018)

The Chinese Military has been studying Mahan for decades.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The Chinese Military has been studying Mahan for decades.





We should take note.

Have you seen this thread....???

The Geography Of WWIII


And this...
"When US defence secretary Jim Mattis visited China, President Xi Jinping told him that Beijing would not yield “one inch” of the South China Sea.”

China's military reforms to 'WIN A WAR' and overtake the US revealed in leaked memo


----------

